# Military Channel



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Recently they have been advertising a show about dogs used in battle, I believe it will be stories from WWII. I didnt see any pits in the commercail, but Im still very excited to see this. Next time I see the commercail I will post the day and time for anyone else who may be interested.


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

r u talkin about DOGFIGHTING...? if thats what ur reffering to DOGFIGHTING means when jets go against other jets in war.......


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I know what dog fighting is.... This is a show about service dogs. Please dont talk to me like Im slow or something.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

JosipBrozTITO said:


> r u talkin about DOGFIGHTING...? if thats what ur reffering to DOGFIGHTING means when jets go against other jets in war.......


"dogfights" is on the history channel, not military channel BTW


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> I know what dog fighting is.... This is a show about service dogs. Please dont talk to me like Im slow or something.


i never said this............. why r u all emotional btw?


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> "dogfights" is on the history channel, not military channel BTW


sorry i get those confused cuz i watch both of them


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i dont have the military channel, i wish i did tho. i want to order HBO. love that ish


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol, Im not emotional. Well, except for wanting to see this show. :roll:


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

i want to see it too, let us know wassup, they didnt say when they were goin to broadcast it?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

They did, I just forgot. Lol. Its Friday night, Im not exactly all there. He he..


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> They did, I just forgot. Lol. Its Friday night, Im not exactly all there. He he..


im pretty sure theyre goin to have it on a commercial again


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, Im just not watchin MC right now. Its got something Ive seen on.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds good. Post it up.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

August 5th, at 10/9c

Here is the commercail for those interested!!





I will bump this thread as the date gets closer.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great Post Pits......

I would love to see that!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

time to get the military channel!!


----------

